# LDI has been sold



## ruinexplorer (Dec 3, 2019)

http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...Experience-Economy-and-Expands-Portfolio.html


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 3, 2019)

ruinexplorer said:


> http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...Experience-Economy-and-Expands-Portfolio.html



Is this the same company that ran WFX this year or was that run under the Informa banner?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2019)

dvsDave said:


> Is this the same company that ran WFX this year or was that run under the Informa banner?


WFX is an Informa show.


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 3, 2019)

gafftaper said:


> WFX is an Informa show.


Not anymore. Questex bought them too.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Dec 4, 2019)

I wonder if this actually happened before the show. It obviously would have been in the works before.


----------



## rsmentele (Dec 4, 2019)

The article reads almost like they think this is just a bigger Nightclub and Bar show....


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 4, 2019)

So can ESTA come back?


----------



## mbrown3039 (Dec 4, 2019)

Maybe NSCA and ESTA could team up? I think trade shows could be done better....m


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2019)

dvsDave said:


> Not anymore. Questex bought them too.


To clarify, yesterday Google searches of the WFX website found mentions of Informa all over the place and no mentions of Questex. So I assume that means WFX 2019 was still under Informa.


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 4, 2019)

gafftaper said:


> To clarify, yesterday Google searches of the WFX website found mentions of Informa all over the place and no mentions of Questex. So I assume that means WFX 2019 was still under Informa.



Yeah, we'll see if Questex does better than Informa did with WFX 2020. I had been toying with the idea of going to WFX next year, so I'll definitely be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## ggooch (Dec 5, 2019)

mbrown3039 said:


> Maybe NSCA and ESTA could team up? I think trade shows could be done better....m


The issue with trade shows is that there is a certain critical mass that must be achieved. With everyones varying production schedules, it can be tough to gather enough people around an event. Regional style events under the auspices of an organization like ESTA I think are more likely to succeed.

Geoff


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 5, 2019)

ggooch said:


> The issue with trade shows is that there is a certain critical mass that must be achieved. With everyones varying production schedules, it can be tough to gather enough people around an event. Regional style events under the auspices of an organization like ESTA I think are more likely to succeed.
> 
> Geoff



LDI has also always been a true "trade" show, a show for manufacturers to connect with distributors and retailers, more so than end-users. LDI still has a LOT of value in that regard. 

USITT is my favorite show for manufacturer to end-user connections, and NAMM is also doing great work with connecting manufacturers and retailers to end-users. (Also, can't beat the value of the training sessions at NAMM, all included with the price of the ticket)


----------

